

Nexus 5: In Stock on Google Play - jagtesh
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_16GB_Black?id=nexus_5_black_16gb

======
bookwormAT
Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet. We're
working to bring devices to more countries as quickly as possible. Please
check back again soon.

~~~
petervandijck
That is SO annoying. Can't they just show us the info, without letting us buy.

Google really sucks at this geo stuff. They turned off access to Google music
(my OWN music uploaded!) today abroad. It makes me wonder who runs their geo
department.

------
jljljl
One of the interesting things about their pricing is that going from 16 to 32
GBs is only $50, vs $100 for the iPhone.

I imagine this could do more damage to Apple's margins than anything else
Google or Nexus does, if Apple starts to lose the premium they charge for
storage upgrades.

------
kordless
I got mine on Tuesday. If anyone has any questions about the device, I'm happy
to answer them.

~~~
pkallberg
I'm tempted to get one but am worried about the bad camera reviews... Is it
really that bad? How does the phone feel size-wise? Thanks.

~~~
justinlilly
The phone feels nice, size wise. I'm a fellow with big palms and stubby
fingers, and it feels just fine. In an effort to answer both questions at
once.. [http://i.imgur.com/tU642P1.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/tU642P1.jpg)

~~~
pkallberg
Could you put a ruler next to the pen? Can't figure out how big it is :)

~~~
r00fus
The notepad looks like a standard US 11x8.5 in - perhaps that's good enough
reference?

------
Kronyx
In Canada it's still 3-4 weeks

~~~
kamjam
I ordered mine just before midnight on 1st November (so 2 days after launch
almost). Delivery time was stated as 3-4 weeks, expected delivery was 28th
November. It got delivered yesterday! Still haven't opened the box yet cos I
am away for work :(

I'm in Canada too. I actually may end up returning mine, since LTE will not
work in Europe and I return in 4 months....

